# Fry Eggs in Tumbler Died



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

Ok i had some salousi fry in a tumbler for a few days.. After a little while some of them got white growths on them that wre read around the edges. The eggs were in the wriggler stage and all the levels were fine. Could this be due to a lack of tumbling... The eggs weren't moving but water was flowing past them... Has anybody got a video so i can gauge what current and "bounce" i should have. Along with a diagnosis of my problem.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It sounds like fungus. The eggs should be moving, not a lot, just slightly.

I'm not aware of a video for tumbling.

Kim


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

adding a piece of foam into the top of your tumbler, to 'baffle' the lift movement, will add a nice jiggle to your eggs. this way, you can turn up the tumbler a bit more, without sending your eggs flying. i prefer to have all eggs off the bottom screen, but still keep them all within an inch of it. nothing should be sitting still, for even a few seconds, before being bumped into motion again. 
once they develop a larvae, i split them into multiple tumblers, so they all have a good view of the fish room. 4-6 max, depending on size and species. HTH.


----------

